# How do I use animated gifs?



## LadyD (Jul 5, 2009)

I can't figure out how to put a animated gif in my siggy.  Every time I try to do it, I am being told it is not a supported file.  I have tried to get it from Photobucket and from my computer.
Thanks.


----------



## Kayanna1212 (Jul 6, 2009)

do you use an IMG file i use a .GIF File
can u take a picture of what your seeing?
http://www.glitter-graphics.com/gallery.php?categoryID=65
Try that website and use the IMG Code
and heres a pic








EDIT IF YOUR TRYING TO UPLOAD THE .GIF FILE YOU CANT.
YOU HAVE TO PUT IT ON PHOTOBUCKET WEBSITE THEN TAKE THE  COde


----------



## LadyD (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Kayanna1212 (Jul 7, 2009)

Yourwelcome my pleasure  btw NICE SIGGY


----------



## Lucie (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jul 17, 2009)

Lucie said:


>



 Somebody put this on my MySpace page....


----------



## Kayanna1212 (Jul 23, 2009)

LOL LUcie!


----------



## MissYocairis (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## mscocoface (Jul 23, 2009)

Smuckie_Slick said:


>


 
Know that scene anywhere anytime.  What's Love Got To Do With It!!!!!


----------



## berryblack (Jul 23, 2009)

woo-hoo, i did it!  Thanks for asking this question!


----------

